# Error list manual



## mateja.kragelj1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello everybody!

Desperately looking for an error list manual for the NC machine ... Biesse Rover 321R. It's a relative old machine and now it has stopped working giving us an error code S011. We have no idea what to do. We have no idea what this error means. Please help!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Mateja, welcome to the forum.

Maybe the mods can move this post to the CNC section...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Done James. Welcome Mateja. Hopefully one of our CNC experts will come along and answer your question.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

You may want to post this on the woodweb forum there are a lot of Biesse guys there


----------



## sjzapp (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi Mateja, I'm new to this forum and saw your post about the error code SO11, I have a Biesse 322 a Biesse Rover 23 a Shinx 4 Head table router running pure G Code and a Laser/Plasma cutter that I built running on Mach 3 with THC. I looked up this error code and the massage is as follows.

SO11 General error for machine data (Error in reading or data inconsistent with machine).

This could mean two things.

1 - The machine Data has been corrupted, in which case you will have to reinstall the data from your Biesse Data disk hopefully you still have them as they are usually machine specific.
2 - The Data you are using in your program is incorrect the most common I find is a radius value too small.

Hopefully this has been of some help to you, I know what its like when the dam thing won't go and there's no obvious reason.
Good Luck


----------

